# putting him down



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

well 8 mo's ago we had to put down our 13 yr. old black lab damian and every time we talked about it i couldn't do it , the day we did it has pretty hard , it was like nothing was wrong with him that day i guess he went with his head high. i'll never forget that feeling but i now it was the right thing to do. but 3 mo's ago my wife saw this female shepard and now we own her and boy going thru the puppy stage was tough but she's a blast and a pain in the butt at the same time.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

How old is your girl? We really like pics around here too 

Sorry for your loss with Damian. Putting them down is never easy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like a typical gsd pup! Congratulations on your new girl, so sorry you lost you boy. It's such a horrible time but pups sure do help


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome! Sorry for the loss of your boy, it is never easy. Congrats on the puppy, pictures please


----------

